# Delayed transmission shift A4



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I have noticed this problem or 'glitch' pretty much since I've owned the car (new)...

Typically under lighter driving, with the A4 shifting at roughly 1700 or 1800 rpms, the car appears to shift (the rpms drop as they would normally) but it doesn't feel like it shifted. About a half second later I "FEEL" it shift as it would any other time.

I believe this is going from 1st to 2nd in the A4. An isolated issue, but often enough to take notice.

Has anyone ever experienced this?


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Check your tranny fluid level.


----------

